# Keeping it fresh



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok, I'm very new to all this, but reading through posts, I guess the fundamental step to getting good home coffee is freshly roasted beans, so been in contact with my most local (if not only local)supplier he says they can sell me freshly roasted coffee, direct from the office, the only thing is it comes in 1kg bags, which is enough to last me a month, running well outside the 15day window, you guys talk about,

so the question is, is there any sure fire way to store maybe half my beans in the freezer to keep them as fresh as possible until I need them?

sure this has been discussed loads of times on here but couldn't find a strait answer, anywhere on line,

some say freezing is ok, others like Seattle coffee gear say it's horrible:confused:


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just order what you need at a time online most of the good roasters send your order out the same day its roasted


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Just order what you need at a time online most of the good roasters send your order out the same day its roasted


Did ask about them that, thing is they are really local, about 15mins away, and make pretty good coffee, or so I think (no expert yet) just nice to do my bit for local economy,


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Once roasted, bean need to rest - anything from five to ten days. This is to allow the carbon dioxide in the beans to escape. From then, the optimum window, flavour and taste-wise, is about two weeks. Then the beans begin a gradual decline. But don't worry, you won't see anything significant in then two weeks after this. You could get some 250grm resealable bags - Hasbean do them. You could decant your kilo into four bags - this way, you will optimise freshness.

Do have a look at the on-line roasters featured in this forum. They cater for the domestic user. Turn round on orders is usually very quick. You might want to explore a subscription - better value but you might be tied in for three, six or twelve months with some.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

It's nice to be able to save on postage too when you have a good local supplier. It's been shown that freezing beans works okay as long as you take a few precautions to avoid moisture getting to the beans. I've stored them in Le Parfait jars:










in the freezer with good results. As long as the jar is dry, and filled up with beans, it will prevent moisture getting in.

It's essential to allow the jar and beans to come back up to room temperature before opening though. So, say, take the jar out of the freezer in the evening, and then allow it to stand out overnight before opening. This will avoid any condensation problems.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for that, exactly the replies I'm looking for


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Maybe, I'll go for the vacuum bag inside a jar,


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

painty said:


> It's nice to be able to save on postage too when you have a good local supplier. It's been shown that freezing beans works okay as long as you take a few precautions to avoid moisture getting to the beans. I've stored them in Le Parfait jars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are these jeans special in anyway, or can I use any jar with that type of lid?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

You'll have to post a pic of your denim wear to judge that (lol) no but personally I wouldn't trust cheapy jars. LP have a huge track record for long-term preservation so you know the seal is good.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

painty said:


> You'll have to post a pic of your denim wear to judge that (lol) no but personally I wouldn't trust cheapy jars. LP have a huge track record for long-term preservation so you know the seal is good.


ha ha don't know what happened, guess the iPad predictive, came up with a hybrid of beans and jars without me noticing


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i buy 1kg bags at a time now.. they last me about 3 weeks. I notice no discernable drop off in taste during this time.

I once opened a bag of beans that were 1 month past their roast date... they still tasted superb.

I've stopped worrying about it too much!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

shrink said:


> i buy 1kg bags at a time now.. they last me about 3 weeks. I notice no discernable drop off in taste during this time.
> 
> I once opened a bag of beans that were 1 month past their roast date... they still tasted superb.
> 
> I've stopped worrying about it too much!


thanks shrink,

just some people, mention the rule of 15s a lot, got a pretty low end machine, so can probably just probably won't make much difference


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldnt worry about 30 days.

The coffee will not be very good for days 1-7 and a bit dull day 21 onwards.... give or take a few days

Is espresso or brewed the main use for it, or both?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I wouldnt worry about 30 days.
> 
> The coffee will not be very good for days 1-7 and a bit dull day 21 onwards.... give or take a few days
> 
> Is espresso or brewed the main use for it, or both?


bit of both, I think, mostly been drinking espresso, recently but that's just because I've only just got the machine, will be making in a French press as well


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The coffee will be fine in the french press in the first week also. Espresso day 7 onwards.

Ive had lovely shots from coffee a month old. Just updosed a little.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cool chap, will just finish off the last of my supermarket beans then go and pick some fresh ones up


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Ken Wilson wrote an interesting survey some years ago of the books available at the time. It just goes to show what a muddy subject bean storage is really:



> UKERS
> 
> Then arrived my copy of Ukers. Written in 1935 there is a bit by a research chap (Punnett pg 299 et seq).
> 
> ...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

or it shows you that some people like to worry too much


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Very interesting thanks, and yeah I think I'm one of those people,


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

shrink said:


> or it shows you that some people like to worry too much


 . . . says the audiophile


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

lol.... audiophilia is on hold







i just use some wee mission speakers, a USB dac and a reasonably good Musical Fidelity amp at the mo.

I think I've generally grown out of obsessing over every single last detail on stuff. I did that in my 20's!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Yup, I think you're right that there's an age-related element in obsessing over things like that. I'm very much in the 'good enough' camp now rather than wanting the best all the time. (Not saying I'd turn down the best if it was a possibility though...







)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

painty said:


> Yup, I think you're right that there's an age-related element in obsessing over things like that.


Painty, what *do* you mean??


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

shrink said:


> lol.... audiophilia is on hold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shrink are you absolutely certain your coffee wouldn't be vastly improved by using these : http://www.russandrews.com/product.asp?lookup=1&region=UK&currency=GBP&pf_id=1564&customer_id=PAA1216072013595FWHSVXDMCZGRJXIF for your grinder and machine?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Extensive article on freezing at Home-Barista

http://www.home-barista.com/store-coffee-in-freezer.html


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Painty, what *do* you mean??


Think I managed to offend about three different demographics there


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok just thought I 'd ask at the end off this thread, instead of starting new

got 2kg from rave today, bit of a over order but was just pushing it up for free p&p,

so what do people think is the best way of keeping it fresh, what I normally do I'd open it up right away and decant into 100g valve bags, figure this helps push the oxygen out as they degas,

but think I'm gonna freeze a few of the bags (maybe 500g) as well as I have so much,I do this by sealing the bag and valve with tape and wrapping in cling film before freezing,

Just wondering if these methods sound ok?


----------



## yimpster (Mar 23, 2014)

Orangertange said:


> Ok just thought I 'd ask at the end off this thread, instead of starting new
> 
> got 2kg from rave today, bit of a over order but was just pushing it up for free p&p,
> 
> ...


i've done the same thing. I have a 1k of signature that i'm leaving in a bag unopened on a shelf. Now about 2 weeks from receiving.

The fudge i opened on Monday and have it sitting on the shelf with a rubber band around it. It's about 2/3's full. I tend to make 1 a day and and 5-6 at the weekend. Should I do something with this?


----------

